# Effects of running on blood test results



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Due to constantly changing dosages, I now have results for exactly the same dose (150mcg T4 and 15mcg T3) both with and without running and I was shocked at the difference two 40 min run/walks per week have on my results:

Without running:

TSH: 0.03 (0.3 - 5)

FT4: 24.5 (11-24)

FT3: 5.4 (3.9 - 6.8)

With running:

TSH: 0.05 (0.3 - 5)

FT4: 18.1 (11-24)

FT3: 4.2 (3.9 - 6.8)

I'm currently refusing to put my T4 up again (higher levels cause dreadful insomnia!) and trying to get an increase in my T3 meds. But I wondered if this was a normal reaction to such a small increase in activity? I want to increase my running as I get a bit fitter, but am scared of ending up totally worn out and unable to drag myself out of bed. But if I give up running I'm never going to find a dose that works. So I'm sticking to it, despite feeling pretty exhausted right now. At least I can sleep.

Any experiences and advice welcome. I just feel like I can't win at the moment and need some ammunition for when the oncologist suggests I stop running and see sense!

Many thanks


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not surprised.  It does feel a bit like chasing your tail. I would up my meds, feel better, run more, and then have not so great blood work...up my meds more, feel better, run more, and then have not so great blood work.

Stopping running is not the answer. You are right on -- up your t3 meds. That's what you are using when you run. I don't really have great ammunition for you, just my personal experience.

By the way, the opposite it true, too. Two weeks before my last blood work, we took a two week vacation during which I did not run, did not ride my horses, and did a lot of driving/sitting around. For the first time, my free t4 was out of range on the high side. At first I thought it was because I started taking Vit D, but the more I think about it, I have to believe it was a lack of exercise. I usually start to feel anxious and not good when I'm on vacation because I rarely run on vacation. In February, we took off again and I ran this time. Not everyday, but enough that I didn't have that anxious feeling creeping back in...


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you Joplin - it's good to know I'm not completely mad.

I had a flu-type virus bug and didn't run for a couple of weeks and the insomnia came back (always my first sign that I'm getting hyper again). So I started running again and trashed my thyroid levels and now I can sleep (all the time, unfortunately).

Ok, I'm going to put my T3 up to 20mcg (from 15, so nothing drastic) and keep running. I guess my fitness can only benefit from "If I stop running I won't be able to sleep!"


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Free T3 is your active hormone. Of course it diminishes as you use it up in running or any other activity.

Yes; T3 med must be increased and T4 must be decreased. It should be a 4 to one ratio.

Hugs,


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am convinced that exercise plays a huge part in managing thyroid meds. Mine seem to work better when I exercise.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Now that's an interesting point. Although I do feel fatigued (and my fingers are quite stiff in the morning, and my hair is falling out again...) I don't feel as bad as I would expect with those results. The lower FT4 is definitely helpful and it would seem to support the idea that thyroid meds work better when you exercise.


----------

